# Problème de sauts d'image sur Ipad 4 retina



## VBonniot (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais vous faire part d'un problème que je constate avec mon Ipad 4 retina acheté en juillet dernier: j'ai des sauts d'écran réguliers et brefs mais qui parfois s'intensifient et bloquent complètement l'écran qui devient noir. En attendant quelques secondes l'image peut revenir, mais il faut parfois redémarréer ou rebrancher l'ipad pour que ça redevienne normal!
Le problème n'a fait que s'intensifier et survient surtout lors de la mise en route de jeux. J'ai pensé que ça pouvait être un soucis avec la mémoire vive qui sature à force d'avoir des applications qui s'accumulent, mais même en vidant régulièrement les applications en cours le problème persiste...

Il y a quelques jours un de mes enfant a fait tomber l'ipad qui a reçu un choc. A priori rien à voir, mais en fait ça a une grande importance!

Comme mon ipad était quasi neuf et sous garantie, je suis allé dans le magasin où je l'ai acheté (Apple Store Velizy) et je leur ai expliqué le défaut qui était survenu dès le début de mon achat. Ces personnes, aussi chaleureuses soient elles en apparence, n'ont rien voulu savoir en prenant pour défense que comme l'ipad avait reçu un choc il était impossible de faire valoir la garantie...grrrrr.... tout ce qu'on me propose c'est de faire un échange standard pour la modique somme de 289 . J'ai donc le droit, avec un produit défaillant (je ne recommande pas cet Apple retina qui va selon moi très mal vieillir avec ces pbs d'affichage) de payer 1,5 fois son prix soit une tablette à plus de 800 !!

Je ne félicite donc pas Apple pour cette absence totale de sens commercial et pas le retina qui va selon moi très mal vieillir avec ces problèmes d'affichage.

Voilà, si vous avez eu des problèmes d'affichage similaires, je suis preneur de vos témoignages.

A plus,

Vincent


----------

